
Ask HN: Where can I, a non-American, legally bet on the U.S. election? - Kortaggio
Every site I&#x27;ve found at the top of Google search requires you to be a U.S. citizen. I am a Canadian citizen if that matters.
======
kratom_sandwich
Don't know if Interwetten is available in North America; it would be my choice
as a European. [1] Also, William Hill has a politics market.

PredictIt is a US-based prediction market, which should work in Noth America,
but is not available for many jurisdictions in Europe. [2]

[1] [https://www.interwetten.com/](https://www.interwetten.com/) [2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PredictIt](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PredictIt)

~~~
Kortaggio
I think PredictIt is only available in the U.S., their identity verification
requires a U.S. address.

------
simonblack
Find a local bookmaker. One of those will very likely give you odds. But it
won't be particularly good odds, seeing that it's a 'pick one of two' kind of
bet.

------
PaulHoule
The UK? Brits bet on anything.

------
companyhen
[https://ftx.com/en/trade/TRUMP](https://ftx.com/en/trade/TRUMP)

[https://ftx.com/en/trade/BIDEN](https://ftx.com/en/trade/BIDEN)

[https://www.augur.net/](https://www.augur.net/) will also probably have a
prediction market for it on Tuesday when they launch v2

~~~
Kortaggio
> "Trading Trump 2020 and other President 2020 contracts is not permitted by
> residents of the United States, Canada, the European Union, the United
> Kingdom, Singapore, the UAE, Cambodia, Turkey, mainland China and Hong Kong
> SAR, and other FTX prohibited jurisdictions."

[https://help.ftx.com/hc/en-
us/articles/360039118112](https://help.ftx.com/hc/en-us/articles/360039118112)

------
OnuRC
[https://www.pinnacle.com/en/politics/2020-presidential-
elect...](https://www.pinnacle.com/en/politics/2020-presidential-election-
usa/matchups)

